# Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?



## -GT- (29. März 2012)

Hi,

da ich, trotz Suchfunktion keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden habe, wollte ich kurz nachhaken, ob die neue Chronarch Baitcaster in Schwarz-Weiß, vergleichbar mit der grünen Curado ist ? Die Curado ist ja durchaus selten geworden in der kleinen Größe, mit dem Einstieg ins baitcasten habe ich quasi genau die Hauptverkaufszeit verpasst. Und bevor ich was gebrauchtes kaufe, wollte ich mich nach Alternativen umsehen. 
Möchte sie auf einen Barsch-Stecken schrauben, um leichtere Gewichte an der BC rauszukriegen. Mit meiner Revo SX-L hab ich mich letzte Saison gut eingeworfen, deswegen will ich die Grenze nach unten noch weiter ausreizen. Revo Premier hab ich sonst in der Preisklasse auch gefunden, sind die Beiden vergleichbar ( Chronarch <-> Premier ) ? 

Danke für jede Hilfestellung,
Gruß
Mike.


----------



## DerAndi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

also mein Händler hat noch ne 51er Curado da hehe.
Ich empfinde das werfen mit der kleinen grünen als besser im gegensatz zur chronarch


----------



## Josef87 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir eine Baitcaster zuzulegen und soweit ich rausgefunden habe, auch auf englisch sprachigen Webseiten, ist die Chronarch51e quasie ein Update der alten Curado51e, aber nicht mehr in der Reihe mit der alten Chronarch101. Genauso ist die neue Curado nicht mehr in der Reihe der alten Curado51e sondern eins runtergeruscht. Also wird die Qualität der Curado51e weiterentwickelt als neue Chronarch angeboten. Ist verwirrrent und nicht gerade Verbraucher freundlich von Shimano umgesetzt.

Also
-es gibt die alte Chronarch 101 nicht mehr
-es gibt ein neues Model auf dem Markt welches als Curado bezeichnet      wird aber technisch eher eine abgespeckte alte Curado ist
-es gibt die alte Curado immer noch unter neuen Namen und mit weiterentwickleter Technik als Chronarch51/201e

Soweit ich informiert bin.

Werde mir daher wohl die Chronarch 51e also das Update der alten Curado 51e holen.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## -GT- (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hi,

danke für die Einschätzung. Was wäre denn die von dir empfundene untere Grenze bei der Chronarch ? Unter 5 Gramm wollte ich sowieso nicht gehen, im Gegensatz zur Revo Premier würde es mich aber reizen mal mit der Pin-Bremse zu arbeiten.

Saarland wäre allerdings etwas weit xD. Zumal mir die Chronarch besser gefallen würde als die Curado. Die passende Rute dazu wird sowieso custom-made, von daher stellt sich nun die Frage ob Premier, Curado oder Chronarch...

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## DerAndi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Sei nicht enttäuscht hehe


----------



## Josef87 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hier gibts die Curado 51e noch http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid4f68a352e1a9600e4543f1127d0aa125_x2.htm


----------



## DerAndi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Bei AM anrufen und nachfragen. Die haben manchmal nicht alles da was im Shop drin ist.


----------



## -GT- (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Werde mir daher wohl die Chronarch 51e also das Update der alten Curado 51e holen.
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef




Hi Josef, 

ähnliches hab ich auch gelesen, deshalb war ich nun nicht 100% sicher wie das Alles zusammenhängt, danke für die Aufklärung. 
Wenn die Chronarch also quasi eine bessere Curado ist, würde ich ebenfalls zu der greifen, da mir die Farbe auch mehr zusagt. Preislich tut sich ja nicht viel, deshalb war nun die Frage inwiefern die vom anzupeilenden WG ähnlich sind. 

Danke !
Gruß
Mike.


----------



## DerAndi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Ich werfe Problemlos auch 2er Spinner mit der Curado. Mit der Chronarch tue ich das nicht in selber weite und vor allem nicht so Stressfrei


----------



## Bobster (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hier gibts die Curado 51e noch http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid4f68a352e1a9600e4543f1127d0aa125_x2.htm


 
*Off Topic*
Vorsicht !!!!
Auch nach Anruf wurde mir versichert die Rolle sei auf Lager
es hat mich dann viele e-mails und Anrufe gekostet um mein Geld nach fast 6 Wochen wieder zubekommen !!!!
Vorsätzliche Täuschung !

*On Topic*
Da ich mir einen "grünen" CTS Blank aufbauen lasse,
musste  ich natürlich die kleine grüne haben.
...welche ich für ca. 130 $ inkl. aus den USA bestellt habe.
...war mit FEDEX innerhalb von 3 Tagen da |bigeyes

...und warte tgl. auf die Fertigstellung meiner neuen
"Flitsche"


----------



## Bobster (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Ich werfe Problemlos auch 2er Spinner mit der Curado.


 

Wie schwer, in Gramm ist ein 2er Spinner |kopfkrat


----------



## Josef87 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Andi, wie alt ist denn deine Curado und im Vergleich deine Chronarch, kann es sein das deine Curado einfach schon besser eingeworfen ist?

Danke Bobster, dachte der Laden wäre vertrauenswürdig. Haben sie den schlussendlich zugegeben das sie die Curado nicht mehr haben?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

das hat mit dem einwerfen nix zu tun. Ich fische beide Rollen regelmäßig und nach bestimmt 500 Würfen sollte sie eingeworfen sein


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wie schwer, in Gramm ist ein 2er Spinner |kopfkrat



Kommt aufn Hersteler an. Mepps müsste 4g haben, Pezon Michel Standard hat 3,1g


----------



## Bobster (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Danke Bobster, dachte der Laden wäre vertrauenswürdig. Haben sie den schlussendlich zugegeben das sie die Curado nicht mehr haben?
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef


 
Nein haben Sie nicht !
...viel schlimmer ist die Tatsache, das die Curado immer noch auf deren Shop-Page ist und somit Leute vorsätzlich in die Falle laufen.
Sie ist in D-Land meines Wissens schon lange nicht mehr lieferbar...wegen eben der baugleichen Chronarch !
Abverkäufe finden in Übersee allerdings immer noch statt.


----------



## Bobster (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Kommt aufn Hersteler an. Mepps müsste 4g haben, Pezon Michel Standard hat 3,1g


 
Danke,
'hatte eh vor die nun mit einer Stroft GTP R2/5,5 kg
bespulte Curado im Bereich von 8g - 18g
Ködergewicht zu bewegen.
Ausschließlich mit Wobblern


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

dat sollte problemlos gehen. Ich werf auch an der passenden Rute nen SQ61 oder Chubby damit. Dat geht alles, nicht wie von vielen Enthusiasten verneint wird


----------



## Säp (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Enthusiast ist da wohl nur der, der sich in dem Bereich mit soner Rolle quält...


----------



## erT (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Wichtig ist, dass man die Lager erstmal komplett reinigt und entfettet. Ab Werk sind sie doch schon etwas verölt. Dann einfach einen Tropfen Leichtlauföl (Hotsauce, SpeedX,...) rein und ein bisschen einwerfen. 
Ein Chubby lässt sich so oder so nicht gut werfen, ist aber rauszukriegen.


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Sei nicht enttäuscht hehe



Meinst du wegen der Fliehkraftbremse ? Hatte dazu eigentlich gelesen, dass sie Fehler etwas besser verzeiht und wenn man geübt ist mehr Wurfweite schaffen soll, als Magnetbremsen. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass Daiwa dann selbst bis in die Top-Modelle Magnetbremsen verbaut. Habe nur leider keine Möglichkeit die Fliehkraftbremse mal zu testen, da keiner meiner Bekannten Baitcaster benutzt. Curado´s haben sich allerdings nach Allem was man liest anscheinend tausendfach bewährt. 
Und da die Chronarch wesentlich besser verfügbar ist, wollte ich zu der greifen. 
Werfen tue ich sowieso hauptsächlich 5 Gr aufwärts bis rund 15 Gr, alles drunter stelle ich mir durchaus uneffektiv vor. 

Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zur Premier ? Performt die Shimano oder die Abu besser ? Die steht nämlich auch in der engeren Wahl, mit Magnetbremse bin ich ja nun schon vertraut. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## erT (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Die Fliehkraftbremse ist schon ganz gut geeignet für die ersten Würfe. Irgendwann hat man aber die Bremsen sowieso relativ weit offen, so dass deren Technik dabei nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend sein sollte, weil sie grobe Patzer beide nicht mehr relativieren.


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

@Ert, Ich habe die Curado im gebrauch, die kleine Core ebenso und beide schaffen an ner "billigen" USDM Rute nen Chubby ordentlich raus zu werfen. Und ich meine nun keine 10-15m. 

Dazu gehören aber auch nen Ordentlicher Wurf und viel Übung. Die Fliehkraft und Magnetbremse ist bei auch eingestellt bzw. die Pins sind alle offen. 

Man sollte halt nicht versuchen gegen den Wind zu werfen. 
Ich nutze auch kein geflecht sondern an den Light Ruten eine 8Lb und 10Lb P--Line Nylon


Achja mein Händler vor Ort hat noch 1 Curado hier liegen!


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



erT schrieb:


> Die Fliehkraftbremse ist schon ganz gut geeignet für die ersten Würfe. Irgendwann hat man aber die Bremsen sowieso relativ weit offen, so dass deren Technik dabei nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend sein sollte, weil sie grobe Patzer beide nicht mehr relativieren.




Also würde es im Endeffekt für jemanden der bereits eine gute Saison Erfahrung im werfen hat, sowieso egal sein, da man garnicht mehr viel an der Bremse dreht ? 
Wäre bei mir in etwa der Fall, Spulenbremse ist so zu, dass die Spule kein Spiel hat und die Magnetbremse häufig ganz auf, habe damit bisher kaum Probleme gehabt. 
Ich denke dann werde ich je nach Verfügbarkeit die Wahl zwischen Premier und Chronarch fällen. Wobei mir die Premier noch einen Tick besser gefällt und sich die Revo SX bei mir bisher durchaus bewährt hat. Hab mein Köderspektrum für diese Saison noch etwas nach unten verlagert und möchte die Lücke nun füllen. Eine Custom-made für Statio habe ich so gut wie fertig ( 3-15g ), nun möchte ich halt noch eine Spaß-Rute für die windstillen Tage und hauptsächlich Hardbaits und Rigs wie gesagt ab 5-6Gr ( LC Pointer 65 ) und Rigs ab 5g Bullet + Trailer. Macht an der SX aber nicht wirklich Spaß und eine kleine BC wiegt immerhin auch noch 60g weniger. Denke das sollte sich bemerkbar machen.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Bassattack (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hallo -GT-

Ich selber fische die Curado 51E aber so bessonders finde ich die baitcastrolle nicht#calso mit meiner Premier 2010 werfe ich um einige meter weiter  ob kleine twitch wobbler von 6gr oder finesse rig von 5gr,was mich persönlich stört |kopfkratan der Curado die Verarbeitung ist nicht gerade die besste ,im gegensatz zur Premier,merkt man schon das die Rolle von aussen ,sei es vom design oder vom innenleben um weiten besser als die Curado ist ,falls du dir doch eine Curado hollen willst ,rate ich dir vor denn ersten würfen die Rolle zu zerlegen und das Walzenlager  zu ölen, Kugellager und natürlich das Zahnrad fetten,denn die kommen schon vom Werk aus furztrocken

Wie gesagt das sollte mann fast bei jeder baitcast machen,zumindest mach ich das so .:q:q

Gruss Mario


----------



## erT (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> @Ert, Ich habe die Curado im gebrauch, die kleine Core ebenso und beide schaffen an ner "billigen" USDM Rute nen Chubby ordentlich raus zu werfen. Und ich meine nun keine 10-15m.



Völlig egal, wie DU den Chubby wirfst. Er ist einfach von der Physik her kein Weitwurfmonster! Und bei aller Liebe...bei 20-25m ist auch mit der besten Kombo und guter Wurftechnik ganz einfach Schluss!
Man angelt ja selten bei Idealbedingungen und hat auch nicht den Nerv sich bei allen geöffneten Bremsen an die letzten, fehlenden Zentimeter zu wagen.

@-GT-
Ich würde den Kauf nie von der Bremsenmechanik abhängig machen. Erst recht nicht, wenn du schon ei bisschen Erfahrung hast! Kleiner Tipp:
Versuch es mal mit ganz geöffneter Spulenbremse (ein paar Zentel Spiel) und entsprechend evtl. etwas stärker eingestellten Magnet/Fliehkraftbremse. Die Spulenbremse ist in meinen Augen nicht nötig und kostet nur Wurmperformance.
Ich bin der Meinung die Curado macht ihr Ding schon ganz ordentlich. Wenn du wirklich das Letzte rausholen willst, müsstest du eh richtung Pixy, Presso, oder zumindest Alphas (o.ä.) schielen.

@Bassattack:
Hast du eine geringe Vorstellung von der Mechanik von Wälzlagern? Öl ist Gift für den Leichtlauf. Theoretisch ist furztrocken das Beste, was du machen kannst. Gilt natürlich nur für die am Wurf beteiligten Elemente. Alles andere sollte auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt und somit gefettet werden.
Wer eine Rolle aus der Box nimmt, sollte genau das Gegenteil von dem tun, was du rätst. Nämlich die Spulenlager ausbauen, entfetten und reinigen und anschließend entweder garnicht, oder nur minimal mit Leichtlauföl fetten.
Kein Wunder, dass du komische Wurfergebnisse erziehlst!
Außerdem muss sich jedes Lager erst einlaufen. Billige länger, teure weniger lang.


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hi, 

weiß nicht ob ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt hab, aber genau wie du es geschrieben hast, habe ich es normalerweise. Spulenbremse nur soweit auf, dass die Spule so gut wie kein Spiel hat und Magnetbremse je nach Köder mehr oder minder weit geschlossen. Erziele damit auch die besten Wurfweiten bzw. komme gut damit klar. 

In die teure Klasse wollte ich nicht gehen, natürlich weiß ich was da nach unten Alles geht, aber die unterste Grenze ist mit der Statio einfach effektiver. Real gesehen, hat kaum ein Köder den ich werfe unter 4 Gramm und da es wie gesagt mehr eine Spaß-Combo werden soll für die Schönwetter-Tage, soll das Budget auch im Rahmen gehalten werden. 

Da bei uns allerdings auch mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, zweifel ich mittlerweile etwas, ob die 51er Größe nicht etwas klein ist. Nehme ich die Premier hätte ich das Problem bei fast gleichem Gewicht ausgeschaltet, da die ja mit 100er Größen vergleichbar ist. 
Ist es richtig, dass die Premier sowohl eine Fliehkraft- als auch Magnetbremse hat ? Hab mir nun ein paar Bilder angesehen, steige aber irgendwie zwischen den Modellen aus dieser Reihe nicht durch. Da ist häufig die Rede vom 2010er Modell, woher erkenn ich denn welche welche ist ? Und wo sind die Unterschiede ? 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Also das 2010er Modell erkennste an den "goldenen Dingen" Sternbremse und co sind goldfarben.
Ne 51er übersteht auch Hechte, keine Panik. 86, 89, 94 97er hab ich damit aus versehen beim barscheln gefangen. Des weiteren einige gute Rapfen und Döbel die ja bekanntlich auch mehr Druck machen als Gevatter Barsch


----------



## -GT- (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Also das 2010er Modell erkennste an den "goldenen Dingen" Sternbremse und co sind goldfarben.



So weit war ich auch bereits, aber ändert sich denn was an der Performance zwischen den Beiden ?  War der Vorgänger besser ? Denke eher nicht oder ?


----------



## DerAndi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Ich hatte nur das 2010er Modell im Gebrauch bis die Shimanos Einzug hielten. Ich war damals froh mit der Premier "wiedereingestiegen" zu sein. Hatte irgendwann in den 90ern mal ne Amicombo gehabt die aber mal Bekanntschaft mit der Heckklappe gemacht hat.

Die Performance der Premier ist schon gut. Wenn du noch mehr raus holen willst, knallste dir nochn paar Abec7 Lager rein und polierst die Achse und schon gehts weiter runter.

Die Premier hat mich lediglich mit der Zickigkeit manchmal genervt. Die empfinde ich bei den Shimanos besser, das mögen andere auch anders sehen.


----------



## erT (31. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



-GT- schrieb:


> Da bei uns allerdings auch mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, zweifel ich mittlerweile etwas, ob die 51er Größe nicht etwas klein ist. Nehme ich die Premier hätte ich das Problem bei fast gleichem Gewicht ausgeschaltet, da die ja mit 100er Größen vergleichbar ist.



Da brauchst du dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen!
Die Spule fasst vergleichsweise viel Schnur (>100m ~6kg).
Da ist bei meiner Pixy schon längst Ende.
Da solltest du zwar einen guten Kompromiss aus 'Sicherheit' und Wurfeigenschaft eingehen; 100m Schnur dürften aber dicke reichen, selbst wenn du vllt man ein paar Meter weit draußen schleppst. 
Die Bremse reicht 1. auch aus, und 2. hast du immernoch deinen Daumen 
Und was die Stabilität angeht sind es mit Sicherheit nicht die Fische, die dir deine Rolle schrotten 
Meine hat es auch schon mit Meterhecht und noch größeren Welsen an einer ML Rute aufgenommen.
Und das Gefühl beim Führen kleiner Wobbler finde ich mit ner kleinen Rolle um Nummern entspannter...wenn auch die Größenunterschiede zu ner 100er nicht allzu groß sind.


----------



## -GT- (31. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Das ist genau die Antwort die ich mir nicht erhofft hatte . Jetzt bin ich wieder völlig hin- und hergerissen zwischen Premier und der 51er Chronarch. Ich probier ja gern mal was Anderes, weswegen ich zu Shimano tendieren würde, andererseits nehme ich gerne Sachen die sich bei mir selbst schon bewährt haben, also die Revo...
Im Endeffekt macht es aber vermutlich gar keinen Unterschied, da man zu beiden Rollen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf beiden Seiten nur Positives hört. 
100m Schnur sind allerdings tatsächlich noch vergleichsweise viel, so breit sind unsere Seen teilweise nicht mal...
Ich überleg mir das Ganze über´s Wochenende mal, ne Premier hab ich derzeit in Beobachtung, wenn´s nichts wird kann ich immernoch bei Shimano gucken. 

Gruß und danke für die vielen Empfehlungen,
Mike.


----------



## Bassattack (31. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

@Bassattack:
Hast du eine geringe Vorstellung von der Mechanik von Wälzlagern? Öl ist Gift für den Leichtlauf. Theoretisch ist furztrocken das Beste, was du machen kannst. Gilt natürlich nur für die am Wurf beteiligten Elemente. Alles andere sollte auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt und somit gefettet werden.
Wer eine Rolle aus der Box nimmt, sollte genau das Gegenteil von dem tun, was du rätst. Nämlich die Spulenlager ausbauen, entfetten und reinigen und anschließend entweder garnicht, oder nur minimal mit Leichtlauföl fetten.
Kein Wunder, dass du komische Wurfergebnisse erziehlst!
Außerdem muss sich jedes Lager erst einlaufen. Billige länger, teure weniger lang.[/QUOTE]


Ob ich eine Vorstellung von der Mechanik habe bestimmt mehr als du ,ich Reinige und Repariere baitcastrollen schon seit 3 jahren |supergriund Verkaufe nebenbei Boca Bearings Ceramic Kugellager .Und das das Walzenlager furztrocken sein sollte ist mir   neu|kopfkrat|kopfkrat die baitcastrollen werden vom Werk aus schon gefetten und geölt aber oftmals mangelhaft oder sozusagen fast garnicht .

|kopfkratIch habe auch nie gesagt zum themenstarter er soll die Baitcastrolle in öl einlegen natürlich ist weniger desdo mehr ,wozu ich schon mal garnicht raten   würde die Kugellager von der Spule zu entfernen oder es zu versuchen denn der Bolzen ist oftmals sehr schwierig raus zu bekommen ,wenn mann das passende werkzeug dazu hat ist das kein Problem.Natürlich haben nicht alle Baitcastrollen Die Kugellager auf der Spulenachse mit ein Bolzen gesichert.Die meisten meiner Kunden machen genau diesen fehler kaufen Sich eine X Baitcastrolle und bestellen in America Ceramic Kugellager und versuchen auf eigene faust daran Rumzuspielen und genau das ist der Fehler ,die meisten Rutschen mit der Kombizange vom Bolzen ab und schon ist die Spulenachse beschädigt dann nützen ein die Ceramic Kugellager auch nichts mehr :q:q:qViele bekannte von mir haben auch Nie ihre Baitcastrolle nach dem Kauf gefettet weder geölt,das ergebniss war eindeutig ,alle meine baitcastrollen ,von daiwa,Quantum ,Shimano und natürlich Abus laufen nach Vielen Jahren und dauerhafften einsatz Butterweich|bigeyes keine geräusche keine mängel.einfach Grossartig ,dazu benutze ich Quantum Hot Souce oil /Greas  für die Quantums,und für die Shimanos,Daiwas,Abus, Rocket fuel hi-speed Oil/Reel X Soft Grease oder Butter Grease.


PS:Meine Wurfergebnisse kann ich:g von mir behaupten übertreffen deine schon von weiten.


Gruss mario#6


----------



## erT (1. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ob ich eine Vorstellung von der Mechanik habe bestimmt mehr als du ,ich Reinige und Repariere baitcastrollen schon seit 3 jahren |supergriund Verkaufe nebenbei Boca Bearings Ceramic Kugellager .Und das das Walzenlager furztrocken sein sollte ist mir   neu|kopfkrat|kopfkrat die baitcastrollen werden vom Werk aus schon gefetten und geölt aber oftmals mangelhaft oder sozusagen fast garnicht .
> 
> |kopfkratIch habe auch nie gesagt zum themenstarter er soll die Baitcastrolle in öl einlegen natürlich ist weniger desdo mehr ,wozu ich schon mal garnicht raten   würde die Kugellager von der Spule zu entfernen oder es zu versuchen denn der Bolzen ist oftmals sehr schwierig raus zu bekommen ,wenn mann das passende werkzeug dazu hat ist das kein Problem.Natürlich haben nicht alle Baitcastrollen Die Kugellager auf der Spulenachse mit ein Bolzen gesichert.Die meisten meiner Kunden machen genau diesen fehler kaufen Sich eine X Baitcastrolle und bestellen in America Ceramic Kugellager und versuchen auf eigene faust daran Rumzuspielen und genau das ist der Fehler ,die meisten Rutschen mit der Kombizange vom Bolzen ab und schon ist die Spulenachse beschädigt dann nützen ein die Ceramic Kugellager auch nichts mehr :q:q:qViele bekannte von mir haben auch Nie ihre Baitcastrolle nach dem Kauf gefettet weder geölt,das ergebniss war eindeutig ,alle meine baitcastrollen ,von daiwa,Quantum ,Shimano und natürlich Abus laufen nach Vielen Jahren und dauerhafften einsatz Butterweich|bigeyes keine geräusche keine mängel.einfach Grossartig ,dazu benutze ich Quantum Hot Souce oil /Greas  für die Quantums,und für die Shimanos,Daiwas,Abus, Rocket fuel hi-speed Oil/Reel X Soft Grease oder Butter Grease.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja ganz schön überzeugt von dir und deinen Fähigkeiten.
Erstmal solltest du aber zwischen Wälzlagern und Walzenlagern zu unterscheiden lernen.
Entscheidend am Wurf sind nämlich die Kugellager, welches Wälzlager, aber keine Walzenlager sind.
Lager einlegen hin oder her. Davon war nie die Rede....du hast behauptet man sollte die Kugellager bei neuen Rollen nachölen und das ist schlichtweg falsch, wenn es auf Leichtlauf und Wurfweite ankommt. 
Das Fetten des Antriebsstrangs ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und wurde von mir nie in Frage gestellt. Auch das solltest du besser differenzieren!
Die einzige deiner Fähigkeiten, die mich bisher überzeugen konnten ist die, (scheinbar) aus der Kugel meine Kenntnisse über die mechanischen Bauteile der Rollen und meine Wurfweiten zu lesen.


----------



## Bassattack (1. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Entscheidend am Wurf sind nämlich die Kugellager, welches Wälzlager, aber keine Walzenlager sind.


Hallo erT

Das die Kugellager entscheidend am Wurf sind hätte ich jetzt nicht gewusst.

Das mann die Kugellager furztrocken werfen muss um bessere wurfergebnisse zu erziehlen ist mir suspeckt|kopfkrat das ist einfach nur ein schwachsinn ,natürlich kann mann die kugellager furztrocken werfen ,#thab ich auch schon bei meinen neu eingesetzten Orange Ceramic bearings gemacht ,aber mit ein kleinen tropfen von Rocket fuel hi-speed laufen die noch besser,leisser und an wurfweite um welten besser ,und alles das man die Kugellager garnicht ölen soll ist schwachsinn .

Soo und jetzt schreib ich mal nichts mehr das fürt nur ins unendliche die Diskussion.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema


----------



## erT (2. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Du windest dich echt wie ein Aal in deinem Eigenen Buchstabensalat. Verdrehst sowohl dir, als auch mir nachträglich die Worte wie es dir passt.
Entweder solltest du lernen, wie du besser zum Ausdruck bringen willst, was du meinst; oder du solltest lernen was du meinst 


 @-GT-
Die 100m Schnur sind natürlich nicht notwendig!
Das kommt ein bisschen darauf an, wie und auf was du angelst. Wenn du wirklich nur kleine Teiche hast, dann reichen auch 70 oder 80 Meter.
Ich selbst hatte schon 1,2 Situationen, in denen ich froh um ein paar Meter Reserve war. Manchmal lasse ich den Wobbler auch einfach ein bisschen mit der Strömung bergab treiben. Da sind schnell mal ein paar Meter von der Rolle.
Natürlich solltest du nur so viel Schnur wie nötig aufspulen!
Ich hoffe du schreibst mal 1,2 Worte, sobald du eins der Röllchen in den Händen hältst


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Entscheidend am Wurf sind nämlich die Kugellager, welches Wälzlager, aber keine Walzenlager sind.
> 
> 
> Hallo erT
> ...



schade eigentlich, denn diese diskussionen heben sich von dem ganzen einheitsbrei ab.


mfg


----------



## -GT- (2. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



erT schrieb:


> @-GT-
> Die 100m Schnur sind natürlich nicht notwendig!
> Das kommt ein bisschen darauf an, wie und auf was du angelst. Wenn du wirklich nur kleine Teiche hast, dann reichen auch 70 oder 80 Meter.
> Ich selbst hatte schon 1,2 Situationen, in denen ich froh um ein paar Meter Reserve war. Manchmal lasse ich den Wobbler auch einfach ein bisschen mit der Strömung bergab treiben. Da sind schnell mal ein paar Meter von der Rolle.
> ...



Hi,

naja die Chancen auf Großhechte minimieren sowohl die vermutlich vorhandene Anzahl in den Seen überhaupt und meine bevorzugten Köder, welche selten über 12 cm lang sind. Wäre schon froh mal wieder einen Ü-70er an Land zu ziehen, letzte Saison war mit 65cm gerade so ein maßiger dabei.
Teiche sind es auch nicht unbedingt, aber wir reden von überschaubaren Wasserflächen. Haben hier halt 6 kleinere Seen, statt einen riesigen zur Verfügung. Rund 100m Geflochtene befinden sich auf allen Rollen, egal ob stationär oder Multi, habe bisher aber auch noch keine Situation gehabt, wo ich die Lauflänge wirklich gebraucht habe. 

Die Premier hab ich sausen lassen, ging zwar für lächerliche 102€ weg, hab mir über´s Wochenende noch ein paar Themen durchgeblättert und werde vermutlich doch die Curado nehmen, wenn ich nicht durch Zufall eine Chronarch probefuchteln kann. Glaube ich aber eher weniger bei uns in der Gegend. Warte mal ab ob ich irgendwo ein gutes Angebot finde, Suchanfragen sind gestartet .

Übrigens fand ich die Diskussion auch recht interessant, solange es sachlich bleibt und man sich dabei nicht gleich provoziert. Bisher fische ich meine Baitcaster und Statio´s out of box und öle sie bei meiner derzeitigen Nutzung jährlich nach. Wenn sich da nun 2 Leute mit Erfahrung drüber ausdiskutieren, könnte man sich als "Laie" eventuell direkt nach dem Rollenkauf Gedanken drüber machen, ob man hier und da nachölen sollte oder nicht. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (8. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hi,

hab mir vor dem Oster-Wochenende noch eine Curado sichern können. Bin also auch bald Frosch-Besitzer wenn sie ankommt . Zu einem sehr guten Kurs.
Reicht bei der recht feinen Angelei auch feine Geflochtene ? Habe noch Power Pro in 10lb da, also die 0,15er. Denke die reicht aus, oder ? Hatte auf der SX die 15lb, die erscheint mir aber etwas überdimensioniert für die feine Rolle. Oder auf Nummer sicher gehen und die stärkere Schnur nehmen ? Wäre von Beiden noch was da.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## angelpfeife (8. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Die 0.15er PowerPro hab ich auch zum üben auf meiner Premier drauf. Die ist mir sogar schon zu dick und wird später duch ne dünnere Schnur ersetzt. Hat halt am Anfang den Vorteil dass einem bei dem Backlash nicht gleich der Köder abreisst und das man Perrücken besser aufdüddeln kann. Mir ist bisher noch kein Köder beim Werfen verloren gegangen und ich konnte bisher auch jedes Backlash auf der Rolle bereinigen. Dicker als 0.15 würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## erT (24. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Ne 15er reicht dicke!!
Kenne die Powerpro nicht in den ganz dünnen Versionen, die dickeren sind aber doch auch relativ steif, was gut geeignet ist. Rein subjektiv gibt es aber glattere Schnüre, wonach du in Zukunft (beim nächsten Schnurwechsel) auch mal schauen solltest. 
Die ideale Schnur für kleine BCs ist steif, glatt und dünn - einfach weil bei den leichtgewichtigen Ködern sowenig Energie wie nur möglich irgendwo an Schnurlauf und Ringen dissipieren darf. Daher werden ja auch häufig Monoschnüre Verwendet, die aber natürlich auch ihre Nachteile haben.
Das klingt für den Anfang vllt alles nach Klein*******rei, wird aber auch bei dir schon noch eher als dir lieb ist wirklich entscheidend!
Stroft Multi (und auch die mir neuentdeckte Daiwa tournament - sehr geile Schnur) fische ich daher auch nicht mehr auf den kleinen BCs. Im moment ist ne Fox zum Beschnuppern da 


Oh ich seh grad....ist ja schon wieder 2 Wochen her


----------



## DerAndi (25. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum man zum üben unbedingt ne andere Schnur nimmt als später zum fischen. Ich hab direkt mit der für mein vorhaben richtigen Schnur begonnen. Nen gutes, qualitatves Nylon war das. Und dabei bin ich bis heute geblieben. Ich fische ausschließlich Mono auf den Castern wenns um Cover, Spinnerbaits und Hardbaits geht sowie zum Softbaiten. Auf der Jigge mit Curado51 hab ich ne Stroft 2 drauf. Und das ist die einzige geflochtene die mich jemals überzeugen konnte


----------



## erT (25. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum man zum üben unbedingt ne andere Schnur nimmt als später zum fischen. Ich hab direkt mit der für mein vorhaben richtigen Schnur begonnen. Nen gutes, qualitatves Nylon war das. Und dabei bin ich bis heute geblieben. Ich fische ausschließlich Mono auf den Castern wenns um Cover, Spinnerbaits und Hardbaits geht sowie zum Softbaiten. Auf der Jigge mit Curado51 hab ich ne Stroft 2 drauf. Und das ist die einzige geflochtene die mich jemals überzeugen konnte



Naja, vermutlich weil gute Schnüre bis zu 40€/100m kosten und am Anfang ja doch häufig mal was verloren geht. Ganz schnell hast du nur noch 70m drauf, was u.U. zu wenig sein kann. Bisschen schade drum, oder nicht?
Zudem neigen dickere Schnüre weniger zu Perrücken bzw. lassen sich vor Allem leichter entwirren.
Außerdem wissen viele ja noch garnicht, ob sie mit der Angelei was anfangen können, oder ob die Rolle vllt bald schon in der Ecke steht. Warum dann also nicht was benutzen, was man schon Zuhause hat, evtl. aber nicht DAS Nonplusultra ist?!
Bei ner 4€ Mono hast du das Problem logischerweise nicht. Trotzdem kann es doch sein, dass man später doch lieber mit Multi fischen möchte - ist schließlich Geschmackssache - die Mono war also von ganz allein nur 'Übungsschnur'


----------



## -GT- (25. April 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Moin,

die Curado ist mittlerweile übrigens da . Da ich noch ne 2500er Rarenium Ci4 mit gelber 0,10er PowerPro erwarte, spule ich die gelbe Geflochtene direkt um. 

Die passende Baicasterrute dreht gerade ihre Runden in meiner Trockenstation. Denke ich kriege das Ganze noch just in time zum 1. Mai zusammen .
Vom Trockenfummeln gefällt mir die Curado allerdings schon sehr gut, nun mal schauen wie sich damit werfen lässt. Mir liegt die Bauform aber schonmal geringfügig besser als die der ABU´s. 
Schauen wir mal...

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Shimano Chronarch 51E = Curado 51E !?*

Hi,

Combo ist zusammengestellt, selbsgebauter BC-Stecken ist auch bereits im Einsatz mit dem Frosch zusammen. Einen kleinen Bericht dazu gibts im Rutenbau-Thema : 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3614919#post3614919

Gruß
Mike.


----------

